# Hair loss/scabs around eyes - we've got improvement!



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone - it's been a while since I was last on and posted!

I recently got 2 registered nubian does - as in a month ago - and they were in decent condition. They needed hoof trims very very badly, but other than that I couldn't complain.

One of the does is now very skinny and her coat looks like crap. I gve her a copper bolus around the 1st and dewormed her with ivomec the 27th and 5th (11 days apart). I just can't get her to look any better.

Any tips to get her to look any better? In the pictures below she's the champagne colored rump you see...I realized I never took any actual pictures of her.

The other doe developed scabs just around her eyes and the hair fell out (this is what led me to bolus these two). In addition to bolusing her, I put some eye ointment from the vet in her eyes and on the affected areas. It did not appear to be pink eye - her eye itself was great, just around her eye was affected. Do you think scabies or mites? The tips of her ears look bald, but I've never had pure nubians so I'm not sure if that's normal or not - none of my other goats are missing any hair or have this issue.

Here are a few pictures of her just before the bolus, so about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

Possible mites. I would add a topical for them.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

Topical as in DE or Sevin dust? I'm not sure what topicals are out there.

I have given ivomec subq for mites to other goats in the past - should I do that for her too?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

I put a few cc's of Permethrin on their toppling with a needleless syringe. I use that because it also keeps ticks, fleas and to some extent flies away. I buy it in the big bulk jug from TSC it is labeled Livestock PourOn.
I haven't done the injection so someone else would have to answer that.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

I've got to go to TSC today anyway so I'll get that and give it a try. I'll do all goats just to cover everyone.

Do you retreat? If so, how many days later?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

I do retreat. I find it lasts much longer than the spray on and think it is so much easier to apply. 
I would say reapply every month or so depending on your pest load.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

I can't really see any mites on anyone except one of the Saanans, who I just gave the ivomec subq to. I have found that method effective with mites and dose it at 1cc/50# and given a second dose 10-14 days later.

I guess I'll just treat everyone and reassess in a month.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

At TSC it is with the horse fly/pest stuff. It isn't the PourOn for cattle that they keep locked up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

We had some goats with lice, and I used permetherin II mixed with water, put it in a spray bottle and it worked great. I love the stuff, though it does dry out the skin, I think some people will put some kind of oil in it, mineral oil I believe?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

It could also be a copper deficiency. I had a wether that lost hair and had scabs in all the places (he looked alot worse then your doe) that would point to mite/lice. His hair grew back and I never saw any mites/lice, plus none of my other goats that he was penned with all winter have any.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

If it is then the copper bolus glenolam gave them will take care of that.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

Oops, missed that part.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

You can not see mites with the naked eye....just went through this with my guys, treat everyone....even if they don't show signs, I learned the hard way! I did Ivomec injected and I dipped them with a lime/sulfur dip.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

I couldn't find the permetherin at my TSC and the guy who was working there actaully started looking in the scour section....

Instead I bought some sevin dust and dusted their area. She's looking a lot better - I'm thinking it was a copper deficiency.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

Darn. 
Well at least your girls are looking better. :thumb: 
For future reference if you decide you want to try again here is the TSC link to the product. http://www.tractorsupply.com/insect...vestock-backrubber-pour-on-2-1-2-gal--2213528 At my TSC it was by the horse fly/pest treatment. I liked it since I could apply it topically not spray on and it keeps ticks away along with the mites and flys.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Hair loss/scabs around eyes & thin doe*

I started looking in the horse pest/fly section but didn't see it there - that's when the worker headed to the scour section :/

Here's a picture of her from last weekend. She looks so much better and today is even better than this picture. She's growing eye lashes again! Can't really say it was a copper deficiency or mites since I treated for both, but something worked!


----------

